# Calcium Supplements Raise Heart Attack Risk by 30% in Study of 11 Trials



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Calcium Supplements Raise Heart Attack Risk by 30% in Study of 11 Trials By Iona Craig Patients who took calcium increased their risk of a heart attack by about 30 percent, according to researchers who said the use of dietary supplements for preventing and treating osteoporosis should be reviewed. In five studies with more than [...]

*Read More...*


----------

